# State v. Gibbs - Hung Jury



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Geez. I didn't see that coming. 

http://www.kvlytv11.com/artman2/publish ... cked.shtml


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Is that the look your going to give Mr. Cruff when he gets back? I was hoping the verdict would be guilty, but at least they will get another chance.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow I didn't think it was possible for this to get F***** up but they managed to do it. I guess her dna under his nails didn't matter.....


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Some of the jury should be hung


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

this country is full of people incapable of holding anyone responsible for their own actions


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Not surprising at all, I wasn't a member of the jury from what I read in the papers I'm not surprised. way to much doubt in this case.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

From nearly three decades in LE, I can advise you that with a jury trial anything can happen. It really is a crap shoot.

I've seen slam dunks get tossed and cases so marginal they shouldn't have made it to trial won.

About the only sure thing is a plea bargain, and sometimes the judge tosses those too...

This one is a shame. This old boy is truly a bad guy. The bright side is that a hung jury means that the BCI can shore up the case and re-charge the turd...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> way to much doubt in this case.


Way too much? No way.

There is doubt, but it is unreasonable when all things are considered. Did anyone hear of the jury being polled by either side, no reports in the papers or on TV...you think they would have reported it if they did?

The blood spot on the shirt can be explained by Gibbs helping Mindy with her laundry that day a few weeks prior to the murder. But I don't buy that when coupled with the DNA from the fingernails and the scratches on Gibbs' hands.

The "Touch DNA" from a doorknob? Only a doorknob would believe that DNA from skin would get stuck under Mindy's fingernails from opening a door. How many of us open doors with our scratchers scraping against the metal or the handle? Ridiculous theory, and an unreasonable conclusion if you ask me, when the evidence is considered in total.

The doubts are there, but they are absolutely unreasonable.

The double-edged sword in this case was: Prosecution doesn't have to prove motive in ND (very rare in the US). Good for the prosecution, as they don't have to get subjective and into the mind of the killer. Bad for the prosecution, because the jurors (and the public) want a nice little bow on everything as to "WHY?"

Brehdal & Co. could probably sell sand in the Gobi, they did a good job of selling these concepts in the courtroom as reasonable, and their customers make me concerned that I have to re-examine what "reasonable" is.

As NDT said though...that's the nature of juries. What is reasonable to a lawyer might not be reasonable to a non-legally trained mind. Of course, we see it from the government's side, based on our employ.

Roll the dice...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

